# HAPPY BIRTHDAY LESLIE!!



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Leslie, my dear friend and hav lover, Hav a wonderful birthday today!
Carole, Vinny, Lulu and Gabby girl too!
xxoox
arty::cheer2:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Leslie!!!!!!!

Ryan


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I hope you have a great one!! Cicero sends you a lickie.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Happy birthday, Leslie! Hope you have a wonderful day and year!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Leslie, hav a most wonderful Birthday!!!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

A very Happy Birthday to you!
View attachment 26380

And when it's my birthday....feel free to send him back! :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Many Happy Returns of the Day! Hava fantastic year!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

_*Happy Birthday Leslie!!*_ 
from Lynn, Casper and Missy


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't think I can outdo Pat's card! So I will just say Happy Birthday


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*I hope your special day has been Tremendously Happy*


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I hope you had a well-deserved, wonderfully enjoyable birthday!

Jill, Cody & Tess


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday Leslie

Your balloon man is some birthday present.

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Leslie. Hope your day was fabulous!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hope you had a great birthday, Leslie!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hope you had a wonderously happy birthday Leslie! :tea:

Beverly


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What a great surprise to wake up to! Thank you for all the happy birthday wishes, not quite sure what to say about Pat's, though  I did have a great birthday, it was very relaxed. DH, DD, DDIL, DS and my mom fixed a special dinner, my favorite dessert and even cleaned up the mess! :cheer2:

Thanks again for thinking of me. You are the BEST! :grouphug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday Leslie!

I haven't been on much having pc issues and internet issues--so I'm so sorry to be late,but I hope you had a great birthday and every day is great that follows! :hug:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Leslie,

I missed your birthday too. So consider this a wish for a wonderful year, filled with love, laughter and lots of lickies.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope this will be a great year!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you, ladies :hug:

Not only did I receive your special birthday wishes, my Kindle was delivered yesterday! Woo hoo! :bounce:


----------

